# Jackson Swimming & Diving - POOL Day!



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson over at my dads house this week - he LOVES the pool!

JUMP!









I want the BALL









LOL at Lilly (my dads JRT mix)


















Pretty Lilly









Weeee









Splash! This is why Jackson loves his life vest- he hates going all the way under, so at least the vest keeps his head above water.









His new fav water toy


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL









I'm sexy and I know it...









Ball. like now.


















LOL... flailing legs


















Handsome man.









-done-


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Jackson's swimming skills are amazing!
He is so brave!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Kind of awesome to see a yorkie love water, LOL. Very cute!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is too cute!


----------

